# Hi Nikos, Question for you...



## pebbles (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi Nikos,

I was wondering if there's a way for unread posts to remain highlighted even if we have to log off and sign back on at a later time. Sometimes I don't get to read all of the posts and I have to log off. However, when I log back on again at a later time, I can't often remember the posts I didn't get to visit yet. Does that make sense? I hope I explained that clearly.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi Pebbles,

By default the forum will remember which posts you have not read but this is not always working as we would all like it to. The software vendor is aware of this problem and I think they are working a way around it.

What you could do is to either add the posts quickly to your favorites (or the thread) using the link provided at the *Extra Infomration* section which is located at the bottom of the thread view or forum view or you can go to a specific post and add it to your reminder list.

Say you want find a post interesting and you want to reply but don't have the time to now. What you can do is use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Remind Me icon and the post will be added into your Remind Me list in your *My Home* section. This way you go and have a look on what you have to reply to. 

This is what I am using when I want to reply to certain posts here and I don't have time to at that time. When I revisit the forum I check each Remind Me in turn and once I reply they disappear from my list.

I hope this helps

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks Nikos! That helps a great deal. I didn't know I had those options available to me. /images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------

